# Gigging Frogs.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had our group breakfast a week ago and settled some things on how we were going to deal with the tall grass and all the trees and bushes with leaves on our quest for coyotes.

Then the talk turned to fishing and Brent brought up he and his grand son have been gigging frogs. Many a local farm pond has a good supply it seems and no one goes after them. Brent said the gig them just after dark until about 11 PM. Said they have been catching a lot of them with 8 foot fly rods a small blue gill hook and a bit of red cloth during the day. 

I am a frog leg lover and it has been probably closet to 40 years since I have gotten my own. I would combine it with night time walleye and bass fishing. Slowly and quietly oar or electric motor the boat along the shore with a spot light and skewer the frogs with small 4 tine forks we made on a 10 foot section of cane pole. 
We cleaned them and ate all but the head and inwards, some people just shear off the rear legs and eat those.

As rural kids My brother and I use to roam the area and gather frogs to eat in many a manner. had a raft made with cedar logs on one farm pond we used to sneak around the edge and shoot the frogs with out BB guns. Bait a hook with a blood sucker and catch them on a # 10 hook. We also used a long handle shovel to smack them with and the ever popular catch them in the hand not so easy done.
I still remember rolling them in flour and putting them in the pan of hot butter and watching those legs jump about. Yummy eating those golden brown fried legs.
Now I am going to see about doing some frogging my self soon.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never tried that. I've thought about it but I don't know anyone that does that anymore. Sounds like a great evening activity. Good luck.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Heck of a fun, good old ******* sport and some fine eating to boot.
I've not gigged frogs for years either, but used to frequently.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

State released Otters back in the early '80's they have killed all the Frogs, not worth going out and never heat any. :Bawling:

rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

My friend in Illinois has been gigging them like crazy this year, and some 18" long. Using a 4 wheeler they don't scare and are easy peasy to catch with the fly rod.

 brownegg


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We use to go all the time. We actually used 22 short rat shot many times. Just went around the ponds at night with flashlights and blinded them then popped them. Was fun and easy.


----------



## idahome (Aug 16, 2016)

used to go with my grandpa but never cared for the legs much as far as eating.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Long time since i had frog legs. Went to restaurant one stormy night with a friend and our ladies. They had frog legs for a special that night. NO one else in restaurant most of the night. We ordered the legs and waitress came out said we could have all we could eat for that price. WHEW, me and John were stuffed when we left there. The ghosts were sure nice that night. (Catfish Plantation) . That was about 10 years ago. John been gone for over 8 years now.


----------

